# How to transfer from SonicStage to mp3 player?



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

I have songs that I bought at SonicStage for Connect (Sony, I think?). I can't figure out how to transfer them to my Samsung mp3 player. I see how to transfer to disc. Can it be transferred directly to the player? 
I also have songs from iTunes that I'm having the same problem with.


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh. I would also like to know if those songs can be transferred to my library in Windows Media Player? This is where I have the songs that I ripped off of my own cd's and would really like them all together if possible.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What format are the files in (what is the file extension) and are they copy protected.


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

On Sony's Connect, I think... OpenMG Audio(ATRAC3). Does that sound right?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Well, either you get a Sony Mp3 player or burn the files to an Audio CD and then rip the CD to Mp3 files. If you don't want to keep the Audio CD's, you could use a CD-RW and keep re-using it.


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

Yep, that's what I've been trying to do, burning on to a cd-rw. When I've done it it goes through the whole process but playback shows nothing on the cd or just static. Thank you for your reply, though. I will have to keep searching out a way.


----------

